#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  New blood in Sri Lankan Tamil cinema industry!

## Shana

Hey movie freaks,

Just watched the "_Vizhi Thiravaadhe_" Sri Lankan Tamil short film-A "*Newborn cinema*" execution by young artists which seems to be shedding new light to the dried up industry. Every aspect of the short film has been structured carefully and the most surprising element is even though the artists are new, the acting and the execution didn't give it away. In the Horror Drama genre, they have attempted to bring suspense and horror to the audience successfully within the limited time and it, of course, leaves the audience with some questions in the end. 

If it aimed to leave the audience pondering, it did a good job of it. And coming to the acting, I must say they've nailed it as needed. Let it be Cinematography or screenplay or the special effects, I am confident that they are going in the right path to bring fame again to the Sri Lankan cinema industry! 

Kudos to the team! 

Let me know what you think of it!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey movie freaks,
> 
> Just watched the "_Vizhi Thiravaadhe_" Sri Lankan Tamil short film-A "*Newborn cinema*" execution by young artists which seems to be shedding new light to the dried up industry. Every aspect of the short film has been structured carefully and the most surprising element is even though the artists are new, the acting and the execution didn't give it away. In the Horror Drama genre, they have attempted to bring suspense and horror to the audience successfully within the limited time and it, of course, leaves the audience with some questions in the end. 
> 
> If it aimed to leave the audience pondering, it did a good job of it. And coming to the acting, I must say they've nailed it as needed. Let it be Cinematography or screenplay or the special effects, I am confident that they are going in the right path to bring fame again to the Sri Lankan cinema industry! 
> 
> Kudos to the team! 
> 
> Let me know what you think of it!


Really superb short film, in the horror movie style they showcase about the social issue and it's impact on the victim.( brutal gang rape and murder)applause to the team for this wonderful effort.Every aspect of the film showcasing their passion and social responsibility.Way to go.Hearty congratulations and best wishes for the team  :you rock man:

----------


## Helena

> Hey movie freaks,
> 
> Just watched the "_Vizhi Thiravaadhe_" Sri Lankan Tamil short film-A "*Newborn cinema*" execution by young artists which seems to be shedding new light to the dried up industry. Every aspect of the short film has been structured carefully and the most surprising element is even though the artists are new, the acting and the execution didn't give it away. In the Horror Drama genre, they have attempted to bring suspense and horror to the audience successfully within the limited time and it, of course, leaves the audience with some questions in the end. 
> 
> If it aimed to leave the audience pondering, it did a good job of it. And coming to the acting, I must say they've nailed it as needed. Let it be Cinematography or screenplay or the special effects, I am confident that they are going in the right path to bring fame again to the Sri Lankan cinema industry! 
> 
> Kudos to the team! 
> 
> Let me know what you think of it!


Hey Shana.Thank you for sharing it. This short film will be a milestone in SriLankan film industry,I think the hole team is passionate about cinema and the acting is really awesome,especially that priest,he just nailed it. :Thumbs:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Shana.Thank you for sharing it. This short film will be a milestone in SriLankan film industry,I think the hole team is passionate about cinema and the acting is really awesome,especially that priest,he just nailed it.


Agree Helana, Priest acting was superb,In my point of you he is the Hero of the film :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> Agree Helana, Priest acting was superb,In my point of you he is the Hero of the film


Exactly! Actually, I was too taken away by the priest's costume! It's hard to find a ladies' blouse with that neck design!  :lol:  Just kidding!
But as you said, rather than the hero, the priest nailed the performance!

----------


## Shana

> Hey Shana.Thank you for sharing it. This short film will be a milestone in SriLankan film industry,I think the hole team is passionate about cinema and the acting is really awesome,especially that priest,he just nailed it.


I got that feeling as well. A group of passionate movie makers made this a success, I guess. Because it stands a made higher standard from the usual overused plots.

----------

